# Looking for an RDTA with a massive tank



## OPium46 (6/6/17)

Hey guys, 

So I'm on the hunt for an RDTA with a huge tank. I was thinking around the 10ml range. 
Can anybody make some good suggestions that they have tried? 

Wanna use it for when I'm out and about so I don't have to stop and refill every vape session.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (6/6/17)

Try the RDTA Box by Ijoy. as for a tank alone, the Mason Dumptank or the 30mm Aromamizer. both are huge and can do 10ml juice capacity.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## OPium46 (6/6/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Try the RDTA Box by Ijoy. as for a tank alone, the Mason Dumptank or the 30mm Aromamizer. both are huge and can do 10ml juice capacity.


Wow, That Mason Dumptank is huge man. What mod would you put that on? I quite like the look of the iJoy Box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (6/6/17)

that SX G class will hold it nicely. i see people rocking it on IG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPium46 (6/6/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> that SX G class will hold it nicely. i see people rocking it on IG


IG?


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/17)

OPium46 said:


> IG?


Instagram


----------



## Spydro (6/6/17)

The Hellvape Iron Maiden is a 10ml capacity RDTA. 22mm deck, 30mm diameter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/17)

Spydro said:


> The Hellvape Iron Maiden is a 10ml capacity RDTA. 22mm deck, 30mm diameter.
> 
> View attachment 97109



Oh WOW! Have you tried it @Spydro?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (6/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW! Have you tried it @Spydro?



Nope. It won't mount on the Lead Sled that I bought it for due to the mods design (it is suppose to handle 30mm atty's). Even though it is a very rare early SS one with the IM Bands logo font that was a copywrite infringement (it also came with a spare ring with the font above that they were changed to so the mass produced IM RDTA's could be sold), it will end up in the "gorge" with all the rest of the gear I don't/won't use anymore. Big task to sort thru it all, but I've started chipping away at it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/17)

Spydro said:


> Nope. It won't mount on the Lead Sled that I bought it for due to the mods design (it is suppose to handle 30mm atty's). Even though it is a very rare early SS one with the IM Bands logo font that was a copywrite infringement (it also came with a spare ring with the font above that they were changed to so the mass produced IM RDTA's could be sold), it will end up in the "gorge" with all the rest of the gear I don't/won't use anymore. Big task to sort thru it all, but I've started chipping away at it.



 I have also attempted a few gigantic tanks and they all end up in the gorge!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## OPium46 (6/6/17)

Spydro said:


> The Hellvape Iron Maiden is a 10ml capacity RDTA. 22mm deck, 30mm diameter.
> 
> View attachment 97109


Wow, Being an Iron Maiden fan, I would love to get one of those. Any idea where I could find one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPium46 (6/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have also attempted a few gigantic tanks and they all end up in the gorge!


By in the gorge, I assum you mean throwing them away? Any reason for this Uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/17)

OPium46 said:


> By in the gorge, I assum you mean throwing them away? Any reason for this Uncle Rob?



Yes @OPium46! Not always actually thrown away (but some are really thrown into the gorge because they are of no use to man or beast)... normally they are given away or sent to the PIF box.

These oversized tanks just don't give the flavour...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/17)

OPium46 said:


> Wanna use it for when I'm out and about so I don't have to stop and refill every vape session.



@OPium46 I understand what you are after and I would recommend a Billet Box... best out and about setup I have in my arsenal. Juice Juice capacity and battery life with outstanding flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (6/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have also attempted a few gigantic tanks and they all end up in the gorge!



No doubt it was a stretch for me to buy such a big atty.  But the problem is the mod, not the RDTA. The "AP" Lead Sled has a very poorly designed 510 deck IMO. The extra inner and outer "dams" help prevent spilled/condensed liquids from going down into the 510/chip set or from running down the outside of the mod. But the inner dam especially also greatly limits which atty's can make contact with it's positive pin. Many of my atty's, and you know I have a hellofalot of them, can not be ran on this mod at all no matter what diameter they are. It was billed as an HE mod, but for multiple reasons to me it's a POS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## OPium46 (6/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @OPium46 I understand what you are after and I would recommend a Billet Box... best out and about setup I have in my arsenal. Juice Juice capacity and battery life with outstanding flavour.


I would love to get myself one of those. Just had a look at their website, and wow, they are expensive. From what I understand is that they are super hard to come by as well are they not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/17)

OPium46 said:


> I would love to get myself one of those. Just had a look at their website, and wow, they are expensive. From what I understand is that they are super hard to come by as well are they not?



Yes they are hard to get... they have a sale every two weeks on a Saturday and they sell out pretty fast.

If you don't mind clones you could buy a clone Billet Box... I haven't tried one but those that have seem to be happy with them. Sir Vape in Durban stocks them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (6/6/17)

OPium46 said:


> Wow, Being an Iron Maiden fan, I would love to get one of those. Any idea where I could find one?



You'll maybe see one of the first few like mine come up for sale to collectors now and then... for a VERY BIG price. As for the production ones I have no idea who might still have stock on my side of the pond, let alone on your side. Best bet would probably be one of the China vendors if in fact they are even still being made.

For out and about... get a Reo for the win.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (6/6/17)

@Rob Fisher and @Spydro can we perhaps turn your gorges to my address details hahahaha, if you ever feel generous lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (6/6/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> @Rob Fisher and @Spydro can we perhaps turn your gorges to my address details hahahaha, if you ever feel generous lol


I think this would require you to live in the said ditch for a minimum of 2 weeks  
Then only will you be ready

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (6/6/17)

Christos said:


> I think this would require you to live in the said ditch for a minimum of 2 weeks
> Then only will you be ready



Lets do it!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (6/6/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Lets do it!!!


I will not partake. No water or power or sanitary solutions. 
Also food is caught down there.
100% self sufficient.
Your only allowed tools is a dead 18650

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (6/6/17)

Christos said:


> I will not partake. No water or power or sanitary solutions.
> Also food is caught down there.
> 100% self sufficient.
> Your only allowed tools is a dead 18650



Ill vent the hell out of it for some heat at least lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/6/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Ill vent the hell out of it for some heat at least lol


2 hours sorted.... 13 days and 22 hours remaining.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (6/6/17)

@OPium46 When out and about, do you plan on using more than one hand? For a braai its practical, one hand for vape, one hand for brandy, lekker. Buuut if you need to be fairly mobile, i would recommend a single cell, single coil device (squonker evin?) , two spare batteries in a battery box and a 10-20ml plastic bottle

Batteries and juice stays in the pocket ,the vape can actually FIT in your pocket without a bulge drawing too much attention(huge pro!!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

